# baby sharks in the bay



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

Well I went out with my brother on his boat saturday drifting around with ly's and live pinfish on the bottom. Passed NAS and out into the pass and all we could find was tiny sharks, over and over. 5 of them i think. Thought it was worth a post...I dont know if its the time of year or dumb luck but I dont think Iv seen so many baby sharks on one trip.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

I had the same problem yesterday around Pickens every time I would put a pinfish down I would catch a small shark


----------



## sandy (Oct 28, 2009)

ive had the same problem at pickens, I caught around 15 baby sharks one night, they were killin my bait but I did have a few good runs from some really big sharks


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Problem?! The more baby sharks we have, the more big-un's we'll have to catch in 5-10 years. Sharks get the shaft all the time, but they're some hard fighting fish! The little ones are great for light tackle and are great for introducing people to saltwater fishing.

That's a pretty little scalloped hammerhead. I haven't caught any hammers yet, but I've caught lots of babies of other species all over the bay year round. They use it as refuge till they get big enough to venture offshore.

Alex


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

They only get about 3 feet.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bonnethead


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

That is a scalloped hammer head not a bonnet head they can grow to 12+ feet. The one in the pic is probably 2yrs old.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

lastcast said:


> They only get about 3 feet.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bonnethead











Comparison of hammerhead sharks: A. smooth hammerhead, B. scalloped hammerhead, C. great hammerhead, D. bonnethead, © George Burgess

From: http://www.flmnh.ufl.edu/fish/gallery/descript/schammer/scallopedhammerhead.html


Alex


----------

